# My "Boy" Cockatiel just laid an egg!



## TeilLover190 (Mar 29, 2010)

I had 2 "boy" Cockatiels and then one of my "Boys" just had an Egg!!!!!!!!!  i'm sooooo happy and Surprised!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Have your "boys" been mating? If they have, you might have babies on the way so be prepared. If they haven't, it's a good idea to do some hormone management so your hen won't go through the physical strain of laying infertile eggs.


----------



## TeilLover190 (Mar 29, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Have your "boys" been mating? If they have, you might have babies on the way so be prepared. If they haven't, it's a good idea to do some hormone management so your hen won't go through the physical strain of laying infertile eggs.



They have been Mating...so i guess i have a baby on the way


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When the egg is at least five days old you can candle it to see if there has been any development.


----------



## TeilLover190 (Mar 29, 2010)

okay  thanks for the info! 

do you have any tips for a first time "mommy"


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

id say find something that can protect the eggie from the two, just incase they are walking around on the bottom of the cage or they have a night fright. im not sure what the opinion of an experienced breeder is. I would find a durable box with some bedding that you could set up at the bottom of the cage, unless you have acess to a breeding box. 

BUT id check with a few breeders here before taking my advice. You might Find a better solution  thats just what id do in case of an emergency

Hope you eggie hatches


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Those boys will do anything for attention! Congratulations mommy


----------



## TeilLover190 (Mar 29, 2010)

cinnamon said:


> Those boys will do anything for attention! Congratulations mommy


Thanks


----------



## TeilLover190 (Mar 29, 2010)

SweetSimmy said:


> id say find something that can protect the eggie from the two, just incase they are walking around on the bottom of the cage or they have a night fright. im not sure what the opinion of an experienced breeder is. I would find a durable box with some bedding that you could set up at the bottom of the cage, unless you have acess to a breeding box.
> 
> BUT id check with a few breeders here before taking my advice. You might Find a better solution  thats just what id do in case of an emergency
> 
> Hope you eggie hatches


Thanks for the info


----------

